# Hockey In Dubai



## jeffrussell99 (Apr 21, 2009)

I know there is a men's hockey league here called the "Dubai Mighty Camels", but there website does not have any contact numbers to anyone! 

Does anyone know how to contact the Dubai Mighty Camels?

Is there a store in Dubai that sells hockey equipment? I know the skate shop in the Dubai malls sells skates, but no other equipment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Try Stadium sports in Dubai Mall and Go sport in Mall of Emirates. Not sure if they will have it or not, but I think they are the most likely places


----------

